# Preferred tamper?



## Cafeneo (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi,

I have experience with a breville oracle with built in grind / tamper. I will soon be upgrading but for now will settle with new grinder. K30. What tamper would u all recommend ?

i picked up the 18g vst basket and pf is 58mm

reason I ask is that have read with vst's it's helpful to have slightly larger tampers that cover the entire basket / like a pergtamp. But of course it appears overpriced for what it is? ( maybe not ?)


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

VST recommend an *85.35mmm flat* for my VST 18g ridged basket

eeerrrr.............*58.35mm*


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yardbent, I bet they don't for that would be 27mm too big! ?

There's truth in the advice that it's worth spending a little more on a tamper like the flat 58.35 or 58.4 from Knock (if you like waiting) or even Torr (lovely tampers but more expensive). You don't have to go as far as getting a Pergtamp - 58.something tampers can be obtained for less and in my limited experience it's worth spending the extra to get a good fit with the VST. Those generic 58mm tampers you see for under £20 are sometimes more like 57.5mm and it makes tamping a faff with NSEW movements etc. As long as it fits well it's not really necessary to lob out on a tamper like the Goldfinger or Pergtamp - they're lovely to own but not essential.

Something like this might fit the bill?

http://coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-espresso-tamper-5835mm


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I have two Reg Barber tampers, he is moving up in the coffee world.

Dont have a heart attack if looking at prices as they are in Canadian Currentcy. Divide more than half for you chaps over there.


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 17, 2012)

Luckily I have a lathe, so made my own to fit my VST basket.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Luckily I have a lathe, so made my own to fit my VST basket.


So do I.. But, still bought one.


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Luckily I have a lathe, so made my own to fit my VST basket.


Hi, Steve121

I too am interested in making a Tamper perhaps I could ask what metal you used?


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Novisteel said:


> I too am interested in making a Tamper perhaps I could ask what metal you used?


You should ideally use food grade, ones that do not rust or oxidize easily.

like Stainless Steel, brass, copper are the common ones available.


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> You should ideally use food grade, ones that do not rust or oxidize easily.
> 
> like Stainless Steel, brass, copper are the common ones available.


Thanks, I was thinking of Stainless Steel for those reasons.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I use a Torr 58.4 convex with an IMS 12-18 basket, which seem to work well together. It occurs to me that matching your tamper and basket is a good move.


----------

